# my local drive in



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.lynnautotheatre.com/

here is where i saw my frist movie, the jungle book. Last year we took jr and some freinds to see r.e.2 and forgotten togher. love to go with a group of people.food suck ,bugs are hell but god i still love going.


----------

